# Preliminary aquascape



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay I bought *two* of those large $50 rock decorations from Petsmart that are always dusty & laying under the tanks (cause who would pay that price?  ) Then took them home promptly sawed them in half. What do you guys think? Please feel free to be honest, but keep in mind it is only a 55.
http://s286.photobucket.com/albums/ll96 ... V02730.flv


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

looks pretty good actually. nice work! you should get a pic of the whole tank


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think it looks great. And, you won't have to worry about rock piles collapsing and crushing fish.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

The tank looks nice. I bought two of those large, dusty rock decorations for my 90g and I really like them. Money was no object!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like it! If I had the cash, that'd be a nice idea. Good thinkin' :thumb:


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

thank you all! Ya they looked a lot smaller until I stuck one in the 55 and it took up half the tank. Too bulky. I had smaller ornaments I previously halved to double up on space since it laid flush on the glass. The first one broke a little but the second one I was more careful since I learned they are VERY brittle. My own homemade 3D backround at 1/2 the price! Wonder what else I end up halving... 

sorry for double post


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing it. 
Did you use that "Duct Tape" product to stick it to the tank wall? 
Or can you move or remove the "rockwork"?
Alicem


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

nope, theyre perfectly flat and the sand holds them in place. Im trying to make it look seemless. I may save the attaching phase as a project for a larger tank. The fish seem to love the holes, nooks and crannies and dig caves at the base!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, it does look seamless in the pics.
The rockwork looks very realistic.

Do you have your water level low for a reason? Just curious...
When ever my water level is low, it leaves hard water stains the glass 
and the filters are noisy with the splashing...

Excellent tank, CichInTheMind, it was fun to watch your colorful fish in the video. :thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to see the positve feedback! Thanks everyone! :thumb: 
I just wasnt finished filling it after I set up the rocks. Its usually at the level where there are no bubbles visible (just below rim edge)


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

wow! i love it! now i wanna get some! my girlfried might have a heart attack if i tell her how much they cost though  what did you use to cut them in half? i would be worried about breaking them after i just spent 50bucks a pop...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet. :thumb: What did you use to cut them in half and how did you lay it out to keep a straight line?


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

A bandsaw wouldve been awesome but I went old school. I started with a hacksaw, but I found a small wood saw worked better because I could continue cutting all the way through. I just eyeballed down the middle, scoring all the way around lining up blade to previous cut. Material was brittle so I made sure to saw perpendicular as possible or else it would snag and chip away BIG chunks (its hollow inside) Sanded down ALL sharp edges and voila! Still cheaper than holey rock and much safer as dtress pointed out!


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

heres the (final?) look


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

I think that your artificial rocks look great, and thats money well spent.

Personally I would remove the artificial plants and replace them with some hardy real plants such as Anubias, Vallisneria or Java fern. 
I would also sprinkle some gray coloured aquagrit over the black substrate which will help it to blend with the rocks and give a more natural feel.

But you have a really nice collection of fish there, and they will love their new home with what you have already provided.... :thumb:


----------

